# green tea and anxiety



## elenlili (Jan 24, 2012)

Green tea is good for health and keeps you away from anxiety and depression, it is an anti-oxidant and helps you to reduce weight and belly fat too.


----------



## Scrumpilump2000 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good, because I just made it my number one beverage!


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

I love green tea.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree. I also reccommend nettle tea, I really feel happier after some of that made with good water(not tap). I love that and green tea. Really good stuff!


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

i love green tea. Chamomile tea can quite relaxing ive found.


----------



## Desmond1990 (Jan 23, 2012)

Really?.. maybe I should drink more green tea and less coffee? It still has quite a bit of caffeine in though?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

jon 29 uk said:


> i love green tea. Chamomile tea can quite relaxing ive found.


Me too! I bought a bunch of different types of tea recently. Chamomile is lovely and relaxing before bedtime. Yum!


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree with greentea being an antioxident, but not for reduce anxiety and depression. Maybe it has worked for other ppl.. Chamomlie tea relaxes me..


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Green tea is da ****! Daily drink for sure..

I'd recommend buying L-theanine supplement, it's a naturally occuring amino acid in green tea and can also cross the BBB, really helps ease the stress!


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

I like to drink a cup of Twinnings green tea every morning :cup


----------



## Barbapapa (Mar 5, 2010)

The effects of tea on psychophysiological stress responsivity and post-stress recovery: a randomised double-blind trial.


----------



## Desmond1990 (Jan 23, 2012)

Barbapapa said:


> The effects of tea on psychophysiological stress responsivity and post-stress recovery: a randomised double-blind trial.


:blank *goes and makes a cup of black tea*


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Tea is a relaxing drink that I personally feel helps me focus (for a short while) but don't expect miracles. I drink it mainly because I like it.


----------



## Barbapapa (Mar 5, 2010)

PickleNose said:


> Tea is a relaxing drink that I personally feel helps me focus (for a short while) but don't expect miracles. I drink it mainly because I like it.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_effects_of_tea


----------

